# Wo ist 'DING' ?

## pom

Hi,

da ich nix gut English - hab ich mir gedacht 'emerge ding' ,aber da war nichts.  :Sad: 

Hat jemand ein ebuild schon für gentoo ?

Oder gibt es ein noch besseres EN <-> DE Wörterbuch ?

Gruß 

Pom

----------

## kartoffel2

Habe das gleiche Problem. Wer kann helfen?

----------

## Marvin-X

 *pom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat jemand ein ebuild schon für gentoo ?
> 
> Oder gibt es ein noch besseres EN <-> DE Wörterbuch ?
> ...

 

Gute Frage, Ding vermisse ich auch. Ist immer nützlich mal einen Begriff nachzuschlagen.

----------

## dad

Kenn DING nicht, aber im Falle eines Falles besuche ich

http://world.altavista.com/sites/dede/pos/babelfish/trns

----------

## format c:

Hi,

ich kannte ding noch nicht, scheint aber gut zu sein. Zur Not kann man ja auch vom source installieren:

http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~fri/ding/

Habe die gerade gezogen. Das Stand was von KDE Menue. Läuft das nur unter KDE? Wäre schade. Den hab ich nicht.

edit:

Ist ein X-Proggi, braucht KDE nicht.

----------

## zbled

bitte schien :)

http://www.tm.informatik.uni-frankfurt.de/~razi/steak/links.html

----------

## Marvin-X

 *format c: wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich kannte ding noch nicht, scheint aber gut zu sein. Zur Not kann man ja auch vom source installieren:

 

Klar kann man, und wie checke ich das jetzt in mein Portage-Verzeichnis ein?

Wie sind denn eigentlich Programme zu händeln die man sich aus externen Sourcen compiliert weil es noch kein ebuild gibt?

 *Quote:*   

> Habe die gerade gezogen. Das Stand was von KDE Menue. Läuft das nur unter KDE? Wäre schade.

 

Nein läuft ohne KDE, garantiert.

----------

## pom

Moin,

das mit den ich mach mir ein ebuild, das hab ich auch noch nicht hinbekommen.

Hat den noch keiner so etwas geschafft?

Wenn ich ein Verz. unter /usr/portage/xyz anlege und ein fertiges ebuild reinlege ist es spätestens beim emerge rsync wieder weg.

kann man das umgehen?

Pom

----------

## sven

Ich benutze eigentlich immer die Online Wörterbücher

http://dict.leo.org/

http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de/

----------

## sven

 *pom wrote:*   

> das mit den ich mach mir ein ebuild, das hab ich auch noch nicht hinbekommen.
> 
> Hat den noch keiner so etwas geschafft?
> 
> Wenn ich ein Verz. unter /usr/portage/xyz anlege und ein fertiges ebuild reinlege ist es spätestens beim emerge rsync wieder weg.
> ...

 

Nun, ich habe selbst noch nicht probiert ein ebuild zu erstellen, aber Dein ebuild muss natürlich "autorisiert" und auf die Gentoo rsync server gelegt werden:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ebuild-submit.xml

----------

## Marvin-X

 *sven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun, ich habe selbst noch nicht probiert ein ebuild zu erstellen, aber Dein ebuild muss natürlich "autorisiert" und auf die Gentoo rsync server gelegt werden: 

 

Scheinbar gibt es aber auch unauthorisierte ebuilds die zum abruf sind. Schau Dir das mal auf der deutschen Seite von Gentoo an.

http://www.gentoo.de

Diese Ebuilds sind nicht im offiziellen Portagetree wenn man danach sucht. Wie werden die eigentlich eingecheckt?

----------

## citizen428

 *Marvin-X wrote:*   

> Diese Ebuilds sind nicht im offiziellen Portagetree wenn man danach sucht. Wie werden die eigentlich eingecheckt?

 

http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/ebuild-submit.html

----------

## zbled

ding konnte ich nicht kompilieren, da er nach einem programm namens wish gesucht hat. keine ahnung, was das sein sollte, und im internet findet man alles andere unter "wish AND linux" als das programm selbst :)

aber ihr solltet euch mal xsteak ansehen

----------

## Marvin-X

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/ebuild-submit.html

 

Was hat das mit meiner Frage zu tun?

Der Link bezieht sich auf Bugreports aber nicht wie ich die fertigen Ebuilds in mein Portage integriere oder hab ich etwas überlesen?

----------

## citizen428

 *Marvin-X wrote:*   

> Der Link bezieht sich auf Bugreports aber nicht wie ich die fertigen Ebuilds in mein Portage integriere oder hab ich etwas überlesen?

 

Naja, da steht erklärt wie man einen Ebuild einreicht damit er Teil des offiziellen Trees wird. Und ich dachte daß wolltest du wissen, sorry falls ich mich geirrt habe...

[edit:]

Wenn du selber einen Ebuild erstellt hast und nicht willst daß er die bei einem emerge sync verloren geht solang er noch nicht im offiziellen Tree ist, schau dir mal Portage Overlay an.

----------

## format c:

@zbled

Mit ding ist das auch so'n komisches Ding. In dem tar.gz sind ist nicht wirklich source, sondern binary. Das install.sh kopiert die nur in den Verzeichnisbaum. Schau mal in die README oder ins install Script. Da wird nix mehr compilert.

wish ist Bestandteil von tcl/tk > 8.0

Also:

```
emerge --pretend tk

emerge tk
```

Beim emergen von tk bekommst du tcl gleich mit und damit auch funktionierendes wish. Was man unter wish und linux in den Suchmaschinen kriegt ist lustig, nur nix was man hierfür brauchen kann.  :Laughing: 

mfg

----------

